# Have you gone back to cigarettes?



## CMMACKEM (18/8/17)

Has vaping help you quit smoking? If so at at step of your vape journey have you had a cigarette or have you gone back to smoking?

How did you feel afterwards?
Did you feel a need carry on smoking cigs?

Yesterday I had my first and only cigarette since November. During my smoke I kept on taking double puffs as I felt there wasn't enough smoke going into my lungs and exhaling out of my mouth. 

After my cigarette I felt nausous, dehydrated, smelt like a camel's arse and was left extremely unsatisfied as I felt that I hadn't received my nicotine fix. 

After that experience yesterday,I can say without any doubt that I will never touch those things again.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/17)

I have to say I have not touched a stinky since I gave up and switched to vaping nearly 4 years ago... and I have only been tempted once and I resisted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (18/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have to say I have not touched a stinky since I gave up and switched to vaping nearly 4 years ago... and I have only been tempted once and I resisted.


Good man, honestly there is nothing that you should be tempted by.

Something I forgot to mention, is that there was almost no throat hit. I honestly felt like I put my lips around an monkeys arse and inhaled

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RichJB (18/8/17)

I haven't had a cigarette since 3 Jan 2016. I quit cold turkey for a month, then started vaping. Since then, I haven't had the urge to smoke. Oddly, I did dream about it once. There was a cigarette lying on a table and I absent-mindedly picked it up and lit it. In my dream, I immediately felt anger that I had undone all that work in giving up. Then I woke up and felt disturbed for a while. The sense of failure, even from just a dream, was palpable.

I think it's a good idea to go cold turkey for as long as you can. It meant that my body was already weaning itself off nicotine so there was less of an urge. The nic from vaping was enough to keep me going. I think trying to transition to vaping immediately would be harder and more likely to result in dual use of cigs and vaping. But then you're not giving up, just cutting down.

Sadly, I find myself re-hooked on nic now. For the first year or so of vaping, I never took my vape out of the house. If I went for a three-hour business meeting in Pretoria, I'd do without vaping for five hours and didn't feel any the worse for it. Now I'm taking my vape with, which is a worrying development. I've reduced my nic to 2mg and want to gradually wean myself off it again. The ideal, for me, would be to vape only when I become anxious and start feeling withdrawal symptoms. And then to vape only enough to allay the symptoms. But vaping is so pleasurable that it's really hard. Nevertheless it needs to be done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Good man, honestly there is nothing that you should be tempted by.
> 
> Something I forgot to mention, is that there was almost no throat hit. I honestly felt like I put my lips around an monkeys arse and inhaled



Hehehe... I can only imagine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grimes (18/8/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Has vaping help you quit smoking? If so at at step of your vape journey have you had a cigarette or have you gone back to smoking?
> 
> How did you feel afterwards?
> Did you feel a need carry on smoking cigs?
> ...



Hi there

I have been vaping for more than a year now. Would have been longer, but in the beginning I had one of those thin eGo e-cigs which I didn't smoke that often as I didn't get that 'satisfied' feeling after a real cigarette.

I met a person with a proper mod and then got exposed to real vaping. I invested in a Kangertech Dripbox (maybe it was a bit hectic for my first proper device, but it did help me to learn to build my own coils which is a big bonus now ). Systematically I started reducing my cigarettes per day. Until recently I only smoked my two routine cigarettes (one in the morning at home and one with coffee when I get to work).

Now I have quit completely (about six weeks) after I've upgraded my mod/tank. I have had the occasional craving, but it goes away when I think of the smell or the taste I will get from the horrible cigarette.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/8/17)

Havent for more than 4 years ago, and the transition for me was actually very easy, which surprised me as I was a 2 pack a day smoker
I do once every few months have a cigar and cognac with my brother. It tastes horrible (not the cognac) and I also feel very sick afterwards, but i do it for brotherly love. Its a bonding thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones (18/8/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> I honestly felt like I put my lips around an monkeys arse and inhaled



the fact that you know how this tastes/smells is the scary part

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (18/8/17)

Nope. Never and never will.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan (18/8/17)

id like to share an old post of mine.... 23042016



shaunnadan said:


> The first few days you have the "novelty" moments. Like the day you sign up for gym you really WANT it to work!
> 
> You may find there are a few cigarettes that are hard to leave..... The morning smoke and after meals were the hardest for me.
> 
> ...



i consider myself rather lucky, i quit smoking back then on a rather mediocre device and kept to it! in all of my time vaping i am fortunate that i have never been tempted to light up a smoke.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/8/17)

quit cold turkey and have not had a cigarette since. was tempted a couple of times in the first 2 years but not to the extent that I needed a nicotine fix


----------



## Eisenhorn (18/8/17)

Only been Vaping and offthe stinkies for 4 months now. Had an incident at work yesterday so went for a smoke before I used someones head as a trampoline. Immediately regretted it as the taste was atrocious. Killed it halfway through and I think that will be my last ever smoke 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (18/8/17)

When I first tried vaping which was on one of these:





I lasted about 2 weeks with just the vape, then it became a couple of smokes a day and vaping in between.
Which eventually led me back to smoking two packs a day for another four years without touching my vape.
This time round I quit smoking again (after a total of 13 years) and picked up a vape that could give me a bigger cloud. After a month of having not touched a smoke and the fact that the smell of smoke was more than enough to make me feel nauseated, I decided that I could expand on my collection.

Now I am more than two months into not having touched a smoke and I can honestly say I don't think I ever want to touch another one again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (18/8/17)

Glad to hear you had a bad experience trying a cigarette @CMMACKEM 

I have not tried one since I stopped. And that was nearly 4 years ago.

Part of me doesn't want to try a cigarette again in case I like it and want to continue. (even though most people have your kind of experience)

The other part of me doesn't feel the urge. 

I did feel the urge in the first year or two but resisted. I had an urge to have a cig about 3 months ago when someone near me lit one up and I got that initial whiff - but I just took out my Blackbird 18mg and had a few toots and I was fine

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RichJB (18/8/17)

On a related note, how many vapers still enjoy tobacco vapes? I couldn't vape tobacco at all initially. Then I went through a phase where it was my favourite type of vape. Now I'm back to the point where I can't face it. I suppose it will come and go in phases.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASCIIcat (18/8/17)

RichJB said:


> On a related note, how many vapers still enjoy tobacco vapes? I couldn't vape tobacco at all initially. Then I went through a phase where it was my favourite type of vape. Now I'm back to the point where I can't face it. I suppose it will come and go in phases.


I like some of them, mostly because I have always liked the smell of tobacco. Not so much when it is burning, but like those bags of roll-your-own or tobacconists, that slightly sweet smell is nice.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/8/17)

RichJB said:


> On a related note, how many vapers still enjoy tobacco vapes? I couldn't vape tobacco at all initially. Then I went through a phase where it was my favourite type of vape. Now I'm back to the point where I can't face it. I suppose it will come and go in phases.


Nope, cant stand the stuff, even though i vaped tobacco liquids exclusively for the 1st year


----------



## Silver (18/8/17)

RichJB said:


> On a related note, how many vapers still enjoy tobacco vapes? I couldn't vape tobacco at all initially. Then I went through a phase where it was my favourite type of vape. Now I'm back to the point where I can't face it. I suppose it will come and go in phases.



Ooh I love my tobacco vapes @RichJB 
I think in the first few weeks of vaping I didnt want tobacco because I was immersed in all the other flavour possibilities - but I soon craved that tobacco(ish) taste - and I still always have at least one tobacco in rotation. (More strong MTL but the last year warming up to lung hits for tobaccoes)


----------



## Petrus (18/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... I can only imagine!


The throat hit or the monkey Oom Rob

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## craigb (18/8/17)

Petrus said:


> The throat hit or the monkey Oom Rob


Well there was that one time at vape camp...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/8/17)

craigb said:


> Well there was that one time at vape camp...


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Cespian (18/8/17)

Forgive me Vape Padre for I have sinned... roughly 6 times in my 3.5 year vaping journey. 

The first time (after I started vaping that is), was probably over a year into vaping. Old twisp clearo battery died (I think all twisp users have experienced a sudden death Ego battery) while I was in Paarl. I was hooked on nic, decided to buy a "losse". It tasted disgusting and I felt disgusting.

Fastfoward a few months later: Hosting a braai. Theres just something about tossing a chop with a cigarette hanging on the side of your mouth. And it was freakin delicious. Needless to say I smoked roughly 4 more cigs after that within a 7 day period. I immediately gave the smokes away before completely relapsing again. 

Anyways, 6 cigarettes in the past 3.5 years... I aint going to kick myself about that.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (18/8/17)

Seems there are two camps of quiters in the vaping world. Took me a year to drop the stinkies completely while vaping. Would fall offthe wagon occasionally but each time for a shorter period. Just realised i have not had a sigarette craving since Feb this year. Can not actually remember the precise date or time i became a non smoker. Lit a smoke a few weekes back out of curiosity, could not even take a full drag. Awefull! Guess thats what monkey's ass tastes like... Think that may actually be the official date i became a certified non smoker! I know now that there is nothing left for me in it. Some of us may just need some more time, and that's ok too.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (18/8/17)

Let's not kid ourselves... There is still that romanticized idea related to stinkies. They're horribly bad for us, taste foul but do have a certain hook to them (besides the nicotine) 

I find myself wanting those nice parts (probably caused by the trillion other chemicals) but the thought of the taste and the second hand stink coming from my clothes and skin... Yech. 

Love the smell when someone is smoking though, that smell of the smoke. 

But not difficult for me to not light up, on aggregate I'm just not inclined.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (18/8/17)

I dunno, I've felt no attraction to them since quitting. I think a lot depends on your state of mind when quitting. Some quit because they want to, some because they feel they need to but don't really want to. I quit because I'd just had enough. Oddly enough, my brother had exactly the same thing. He was about to light up one morning and just decided "No, I've had enough of this now". It wasn't even really a health thing, he just got tired of the habit, the dependence, the expenditure, the need to accommodate it in his routine.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (18/8/17)

I haven't had a cigarette touch my lips since the day I started vaping, and that was from a 2.5 pack a day habit. As @RichJB mentioned, I too had the dreams about smoking thing, which upon waking up felt like a huge relief that I was still "pure".

Intense cravings:- On three occasions during the first six months. One of them was at a vape meet, but I managed to fight the urge long enough on those occasions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (18/8/17)

Other people dream of missing their final exams, @Alex and I dream of smoking. Then, like Val Kilmer in Top Secret, when we wake up and are being flogged in a foreign jail, we sigh with relief and say "Thank goodness it was only a dream".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (18/8/17)

I two-timed it for a while. But as I got into making my own juices I would get annoyed that after each time I smoked I couldn't taste properly for a few days. 

So about 2 years ago I completely quit the stinkies and haven't looked back

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (18/8/17)

I stopped smoking 30 a day about 5 or so years back.
After that I would occasionally go on a smoking binge lasting anything from 1 evening to 2 weeks with months in between.
Since I've picked up vaping (0mg from the start) a year ago I have not touched a cigarette or gotten any kind of urge to smoke.
Vaping for me isn't a cigarette replacement, it is a brand new hobby. Although I do believe it has the added benefit of making sure I don't go back to smoking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (18/8/17)

TheV said:


> I stopped smoking 30 a day about 5 or so years back.
> After that I would occasionally go on a smoking binge lasting anything from 1 evening to 2 weeks with months in between.
> Since I've picked up vaping (0mg from the start) a year ago I have not touched a cigarette or gotten any kind of urge to smoke.
> Vaping for me isn't a cigarette replacement, it is a brand new hobby. Although I do believe it has the added benefit of making sure I don't go back to smoking.


I can agree with parts of this, though since vaping was originally meant to be a replacement to smoking, it has started to become a new hobby for me. Mostly it was the DIY and coil building. Before, after a long day I would get home and have a smoke to relax.Now it's get home, start a experiment of new flavours and then sit back and try my hand at some new coil build I saw online earlier.

It seems simple, but it really relaxing, especially after a long day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (18/8/17)

The hobby aspect is a bit problematic for me. Initially I started on a cigalike and was quite happy vaping 1-2ml a day. That only increased a bit when I got my first mod & tank. But when I got into DIY, vaping such small volumes became frustrating because I'd have tons of recipes to try and it was taking me forever to get to them. So my consumption started creeping up. It's relaxing and creative but I don't want to get into a situation where I'm chain-vaping and now completely hooked again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## tool (18/8/17)

I smoked a few stinkies, as I did D2L for about a year or so, now that I do M2L exclusive, the craving for stinkies (mostly in a beermood) is gone completely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gersh (18/8/17)

I always seem to find myself in a situation where I'm "that guy" ... anyway. 

I'm that guy that hasn't completely stopped, but have cut down yes... now I Only smoke a few when drinking. It looks like it will come to an end soon as i get bored of it quicker now (the smoking not the drinking) ,Maybe i should smoke those "monkey arse" brand cigarettes lol . Might instantly quit inhaling anything altogether .

But great progress has been made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## BigMacZA (18/8/17)

Not touched a cig for 8 months. Vaping exclusively. The smell of cigs makes me feel sick. Cannot believe I smoked for almost 30 years.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## TheV (18/8/17)

Gersh said:


> I always seem to find myself in a situation where I'm "that guy" ... anyway.
> 
> I'm that guy that hasn't completely stopped, but have cut down yes... now I Only smoke a few when drinking. It looks like it will come to an end soon as i get bored of it quicker now (the smoking not the drinking) ,Maybe i should smoke those "monkey arse" brand cigarettes lol . Might instantly quit inhaling anything altogether .
> 
> ...


You're not the only "that guy" though. A colleague of mine has started vaping and is now down from 10 packs a week to 1 pack every 2 weeks.
Would he be better off stopping completely? Sure
Is he better off than he was? Only about a billion times! 

Any improvement you make to your health is an improvement that only adds to the quality of your life.
It does not have to be all or nothing.
If you end up quitting completely, great for you!
If you only end up only smoking a hell of a lot less ... you are still winning!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## TheV (18/8/17)

RichJB said:


> The hobby aspect is a bit problematic for me. Initially I started on a cigalike and was quite happy vaping 1-2ml a day. That only increased a bit when I got my first mod & tank. But when I got into DIY, vaping such small volumes became frustrating because I'd have tons of recipes to try and it was taking me forever to get to them. So my consumption started creeping up. It's relaxing and creative but I don't want to get into a situation where I'm chain-vaping and now completely hooked again.


I fully agree and can certainly see the danger here.
I've just started my DIY venture and already I'm vaping much more than usual just because I want to try so much more stuff.
I'm like that with most things though. Dive in head first, overdo it ... and usually calm down and find a balance.
I'll allow myself this initial overindulgence with intention of keeping it more reasonable somewhere in the future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## AlphaDog (18/8/17)

I have been vaping for 4 years and 5 months now and haven't touched a cigarette/any tobacco since.

Phew, how time flies!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## AlphaDog (18/8/17)

This was my golden ticket into the world of vaping. A Protank... It's such a pity i sold it when upgraded to the Subtank mini lol...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (18/8/17)

Gersh said:


> I always seem to find myself in a situation where I'm "that guy" ... anyway.
> 
> I'm that guy that hasn't completely stopped, but have cut down yes... now I Only smoke a few when drinking. It looks like it will come to an end soon as i get bored of it quicker now (the smoking not the drinking) ,Maybe i should smoke those "monkey arse" brand cigarettes lol . Might instantly quit inhaling anything altogether .
> 
> ...



That's how it was for me too. But as you mention, it becomes less and less and soon you will know what Monkey's ass tastes like as well. Just let it happen...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (18/8/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Has vaping help you quit smoking? If so at at step of your vape journey have you had a cigarette or have you gone back to smoking?
> 
> How did you feel afterwards?
> Did you feel a need carry on smoking cigs?
> ...


My wife left her smokes behind one day a while back so I gave into temptation and lit one.I HATTED IT!! 
Couldn't stand the taste or the way it made me feel and it only strengthened my resolve.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/8/17)

RichJB said:


> Other people dream of missing their final exams, @Alex and I dream of smoking. Then, like Val Kilmer in Top Secret, when we wake up and are being flogged in a foreign jail, we sigh with relief and say "Thank goodness it was only a dream".



Oh man. What a movie. I thought i was the only one that knew Top Secret. One of the best Slap Stick movies if all time. 

" Nick, I've tried everything: the embassy, the German government, the consulate. I even talked to the U.N. ambassador. It's no use, I just can't bring my wife to orgasm."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sash (18/8/17)

I smoke cigarettes and I vape. I smoke a cigar now and then when I feel I deserve to have one. In general, I enjoy smoking. Call me what you like 

That aside....When my mrs is not around I get to vape more since the vape smoke bothers her. If I vape for lets say half the day and in the afternoon the habit of a cigarette kicks in, I light it up and feel dirty the second that smoke gets into my mouth. Sometimes I go to brush my teeth and take a shower after smoking a cigarette.


----------



## Kalashnikov (18/8/17)

I quit 3 years ago , I have been tempted by many people into having a cigarette . In fact I give in on purpose and actually smoke the thing just to show like I can actually smoke it with confidence knowing I'll never get addicted to it again because it literary does not appeal to me . it's like someone offering you a drink you don't like , and you just tell them ok I'll have 1 just to make you happy but don't ask me again ☺. In my 3 years I have probably had 4 cigarettes in total , which I didn't enjoy at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (19/8/17)

About 6 months into my exclusive vaping life I had a drag off an analogue. I was expecting it to make me remember the good times and regret vaping, like it would be a great feeling that would get me hooked again. 
*cough cough cough, eeewwww.... *
Damn, I couldn't believe how horrible it was. Nope I really don't feel like us non smokers are missing out on anything. That shit is nasty

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (19/8/17)

Have not touched a stinky since I kicked the 80 a day habit over a period of seven days, more than 4 years ago. Vaping for the win! I am still amazed.
One or two fleeting temptations that I can remember.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/8/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Something I forgot to mention, is that there was almost no throat hit. I honestly felt like I put my lips around an monkeys arse and inhaled




You're a braver man than I am @CMMACKEM !!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RichJB (19/8/17)

Does that come with a 510 drip tip adaptor?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (19/8/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You're a braver man than I am @CMMACKEM !!!!!
> 
> View attachment 104885


"... I like big butts and I can not lie
You other brothers can't deny..."

But! there are limits!

Looks like a 810 to me.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gert_Koen (20/8/17)

Today is my 3 year anniversary.
Haven't touched a cigarette and I smoked heavy for 18 years!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hardtail1969 (20/8/17)

To me, I started with a twisp, years ago when they first came out, leaky, awkward side filling hole and crap batts. I tried hard for weeks and weeks, and eventually it ended in the drawer, ffw a year, and there was a new twisp out, so I sucker, bought again, a top fill. Not so many leaks but underpowered, so I bought a extended battery. Still no luck. And yes, I smoked all the time during this.
Then I found a kangertech, and this forum, and the options just grew and grew.

I currently have a stable of Vapes and atty's. 

And there was my solution, I can change the throat hit, the power, the settings, the coils, diy juice, and yes it finally helped me stop smoking.

Now, I sneak one every now and again, and it's more to still that little nag of doubt, to quiet that feeling that I miss a cigarette.

They taste of burn, ash, and harsh chemicals, and I get none, zip, zero satisfaction from them. 

Same for cigars, and pipes. 

I can honestly say that if I had not found ecigssa and the people on here with their advice, their stories, their suggestions, I would still be smoking.

So I am a non smoker, even if I puff on a odd one every few months or weeks, I realize again, right after, just how badly they suck compared to a delicious dense sweet or sour or whatever vape.

Even the worst most disastrous of my diy juices is ten fold more than a camel or a cigar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

